# i see the 'no poo's on the couch' rule went out the window



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol if it wasn't for them all being different i think it would be hard to tell where one begins and the other ends lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah they look lovely but initially when I saw the title of the thread I did wonder what you'd taken a photo of lol ... was very pleasantly surprised x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

How gorgeous. All these pics are almost making me broody for another! Determined to resist


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Give it 12 months lol x


----------



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

Lol,like Wilfiboy, I wondered what you were going to show us! Phew! They look gorgeous. Brontie is wearing me out today. Boy, can this puppy chew - anything and everything in sight, and we're trying so to keep her interested in the right things to chew... not paintbrushes, the plastic cup from a flask, the lid on the tupperware, twigs, etc!!!


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

ahhhhhh

they look so contented
bless!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Cute picture kendal! I love how they're all bunched up together.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

hahah we, too, are trying to keep Rufus off the couches... it's easy now since he can only barely reach them with his front paws when he stands up but can't really jump up yet... I have a feeling it wont be quite as simple when he can just hop up on his own!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

We were full of not on the sofa , not upstairs, but I quite like them sitting next to me ... not so good in the summer whenWilfs too warm so he stays on the floor.... Mabel has been able to get up for a few weeks now , she's more agile than Wilf ever was/is, so she sits up as well x


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I LOVE that picture! It makes me smile, and I want to get up there and cuddle with them!


----------

